# bullhead catfish...



## Guest (Aug 4, 2005)

does anyone know where (website or something) i would be able to purchase a bullhead catfish or other pond catfish?

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## zenyfish (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.jonahsaquarium.com/fishlist.htm

http://www.aquaculturestore.com/specials.html

I've recently been thinking pumpkinseed sunfish with madtom catfish would be a pretty cool tank.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

thanks!


----------

